# Any good, safe icon downloads out there?



## parrotplay (Apr 13, 2003)

> I only do what the voices in my head tell me to do...


 

Anybody have some sites that are safe that have a good selection of icons to download for XP? Tired of the limited resouces I currently have!

And...any tips on how to use, get on the desktop and running, feel free!! Need all the help and support I can get!!

And...thanx!!


----------



## java_momma (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi.

Here are a few sites I have used:
http://www.deskmod.com/
http://www.winmatrix.com/
http://www.foood.net/

You'll find a lot of links off of those as well (the author usually lists his/her own website, plus the site itself has links to affiliates & such).

Most tell you how to get them on your desktop. I have been addicted to icons for a little over a month now. It gets easier to understand as you go.

Have fun!
Erin


----------



## parrotplay (Apr 13, 2003)

> ...looking at life through the hole of a tire hub.....


 

Hi Erin!!

Great!! Many thanx for the sites and the support!!

Have a great weekend...I am gonna go likin' some icons....

I know...but it is Saturday night, what can I tell ya??

 and


----------



## websurfer (Jun 24, 2002)

I don't know any sites, but here is a free program that will let you make icons and mouse cursors easily.

http://axiomx.com/PixelToolbox/index.htm


----------

